
Show HN: HoloLens D3D Keyboard - markingram
Hololens full-size keyboard utility, for D3D build, for in-App username &#x2F; password &#x2F; url &#x2F; comment entries.
Demo video: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=lVKk6iiSlVo<p>Windows App Store 30-day free trial link (only available on HoloLens): http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.microsoft.com&#x2F;en-us&#x2F;store&#x2F;p&#x2F;hololens-d3d-keyboard&#x2F;9nblggh40s2r<p>Appreciate your feedback!
======
thenormal
This app does not work on my device.

